# Blackberry Z10 AT 80K



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

> The BlackBerry Z10 was announced last week and is slated to be officially launched in India in the near future. However, being available in the UK means the device will definitely sneak into the grey market.
> 
> We have learnt from our sources that the Z10 is available in the grey market and comes with an appropriately stratospheric price tag. We spoke to three grey market retailers and at least two of them have confirmed selling units of the Z10. They informed us that more handsets will be in stock tomorrow and they will each cost Rs 80,000, excluding bill and warranty. In fact, the price has only increased since the handset first became available. Yesterday, the retailers claimed to have sold phones for Rs 75,000. Another retailer we spoke to confirmed availability of new stock at his shop from Friday onwards.
> 
> ...



*This is the UNOFFICIAL PRICE*


BlackBerry Z10 is here, costs Rs 80,000!

Even if the official price release is anything more than 35-40k It will be A #FAIL

blackberry has dug its grave even deeper


----------



## Theodre (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope they make a come back as that means a lot of competition and hence more products for us consumers to choose from


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

But if its priced above 40k it's a no go.
Why?cause you have various better options.

BB still has less apps, BBM is a paid service etc


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

*hollywoodconnect.com/uploads/blog/the-end.jpg

*For that much money one can buy a Xperia Z/Butterfly and a Note 800 for complete coverage, or a SGS III/Note II+iPad 4(for apple lovers). BBery will be dead if this is priced 1k over 35k as Note II with samsung's aggressive marketing has made its mark here.*


----------



## Empirial (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish BB sticks a price tag of MRP 26,990 to Z10 & MRP 21,990 to Q10 in India.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Empirial said:


> I wish BB sticks a price tag of MRP 26,990 to Z10 & MRP 21,990 to Q10 in India.


Its BBErry dude, they charge 20k for a POS phone with 10k hardware.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 5, 2013)

80k, Seriously? Oh Come on Blackberry, ur not worth that much.



tkin said:


> *For that much money one can buy a Xperia Z/Butterfly and a Note 800 for complete coverage, or a SGS III/Note II+iPad 4(for apple lovers). *



Exactly my thought.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> 80k, Seriously? Oh Come on Blackberry, ur not worth that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought.



This is the UNOFFICIAL PRICE


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Yes, in the GREY MARKET.


----------



## Empirial (Feb 5, 2013)

If they launch Z10 here @ 40k then "Gayi Buffalo Pond Mein" lolz


----------



## RON28 (Feb 5, 2013)

good bye blackberry FOREVER,  no regrets


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Empirial said:


> If they launch Z10 here @ 40k then "Gayi Buffalo Pond Mein" lolz


LMAO,


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

80k is supposed to be invested in better prospects not on this phone.


----------



## josin (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeek... 80k...blackberry should employ those people who buys this phone at this price as a courtesy. What blackberry should do is to make an agreement with Google to share their app store and sell their flagship phones at 25k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2013)

^its not that simple

anyway, I see the end of Blackberry coming in..There's absolutely no way BB can recover from this, if this is priced above 40k


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2013)

People are willing to pay 80K to make calls? The world's gone loco.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> People are willing to pay 80K to make calls? The world's gone loco.


If people are willing to spend 60k to make calls(iphone), why not 80k? There are plenty of locos around and they will buy this, sort of a status symbol, "See how rich I am"


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 6, 2013)

Though the price mentioned here is not the official price we can assume that they gonna price Z10 in the line of iphone at sub 40K,because
1.Only BB model with full touch available at the moment,
2.BB fans don't have any wide range like the Galaxy's or xperia's,
3.When they price at more than 36-40K range sure its gonna fail mainly because of the lack 3rd party apps,they don't even have instagram as of now.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 6, 2013)

I just read somewhere that there is a way to run Android Apps in BB 10. If yes HOW ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2013)

*39k it is*. I'm wondering why won't one buy Xperia-Z instead of it, if he/she is ready to spend this much?



Sudh4r said:


> I just read somewhere that there is a way to run Android Apps in BB 10. If yes HOW ?



BB10 OS is made in such a way, such that porting android apps won't be a big issue.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *39k it is*. I;m wondering why won't one buy Xperia-Z instead of it?
> 
> 
> 
> BB10 OS is made in such a way, such that porting android apps won't be a big issue.


Still a fail, a lesser fail, but a fail none the less, if you want to use a bberry for its communication purpose get a cheaper one with keypad, its easier to type on a keypad any day, if I want a high end multimedia device I'd rather get a Lumia or an Android, period/


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2013)

not much of a fail... pricing is okay. people just don't buy blackberry for FFS, they buy one for a purpose. and most of the time its the company which pays for the handsets. 

I recall that one of my MNC client doesn't even allow email to be configured on a android phone, they allow only backberry and iPhone(iOS)


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 7, 2013)

BB you are doomed. RIP in advance.
BB know that they can't compete with Android. So they designed BB10 in such a way that it run android apps. 
Now is it runs android apps, what is the difference. Only the BB UI? Some launcher will surely come someday in Google play to doom BB10 UI.
Bunch of idiots. *Magical*
Word copied from Steve Jobs' and used at BB10 launch. Magical.  avada kedavra



RCuber said:


> not much of a fail... pricing is okay. people just don't buy blackberry for FFS, they buy one for a purpose. and most of the time its the company which pays for the handsets.
> 
> I recall that one of my MNC client doesn't even allow email to be configured on a android phone, they allow only backberry and iPhone(iOS)



BB is already sunset in many companies.


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Its selling in Dubai @ around 2599 around 36k INR.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Also another massive update, Z10 in India will have this SOC, it looks weird with M3 CoCPUs(low power) and dedicated 2D CoGPU, also SGX544 for 3D(nice), but not many devices use it and frankly this is the first time I am seeing a dedicated low power GPU core in a mobile, also note that although the GPU is better or equal to adreno 320, the max performance of this device will be bounded by dual core cortex A9, who would want to shell out 40k for a Dual Cortex A9? 

*i.imgur.com/EpIAhUe.png

BlackBerry Z10 may have different hardware for different regions - Times Of India


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2013)

ok i don't understand the hate for BB z10...is it really that bad??Even Lumia 920 has dual core phones 1.5 kraitz....for 36K??!!

ps:- Not a BB fan,never used it...just curious


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ Its not good at that price thats it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok i don't understand the hate for BB z10...is it really that bad??Even Lumia 920 has dual core phones 1.5 kraitz....for 36K??!!
> 
> ps:- Not a BB fan,never used it...just curious


BB10 does not come with Krait in India, it comes with Dual A9, that's like comparing a bmw with a veyron.


----------



## Empirial (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Also another massive update, Z10 in India will have this SOC, it looks weird with M3 CoCPUs(low power) and dedicated 2D CoGPU, also SGX544 for 3D(nice), but not many devices use it and frankly this is the first time I am seeing a dedicated low power GPU core in a mobile, also note that although the GPU is better or equal to adreno 320, the max performance of this device will be bounded by dual core cortex A9, who would want to shell out 40k for a Dual Cortex A9?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/EpIAhUe.png
> 
> BlackBerry Z10 may have different hardware for different regions - Times Of India



It looks like not only Buffalo but BB is also planning to push Cows & Goats too


----------



## mastervk (Feb 8, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok i don't understand the hate for BB z10...is it really that bad??Even Lumia 920 has dual core phones 1.5 kraitz....for 36K??!!
> 
> ps:- Not a BB fan,never used it...just curious


BB10 is good (based on all review i have read)..but not good enough to pay 36K ..if you have to pay 36k why not buy the best (iphone /android at same range)..

there is no special feature in BB10 that will make people leave their iphone and buy bb (except that either you want to buy latest mobile as status symbol or you hate apple/droid and love BB)..Their camera is worst (compare d to iphone/s3/lumia/htc one x)..Their keyboard is gud and BBM is improved...But app selection is very limited and those 70K apps are mostly port of andriod apps and not optimized for bbs10 os.

the other BB model(with keyboard) might be better (if priced decently) as many people might want a high end mobile with physical keyboard..


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 9, 2013)

Rs. 81,950.00



> blackberry Z10 ready stock, same day shipping, black and white Colors available | eBay


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 9, 2013)

80k 
I'll buy a RiG instead!


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Official price is 40k, wait for it to launch, still a fail though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Official price is 40k, wait for it to launch, still a fail though.



It's battling iPhone... so it must have same price.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 10, 2013)

^ LOL, what ??


----------

